# Ping putters and straight, slight and strong arcs



## Hacker Khan (May 14, 2013)

I seem to have won a putter from a rival magazine for getting letter of the month, a poetic, gripping and very moving account of me fluking a hole in 1 at Moortown whilst having a shocking round.  

Anyway, I apparently can have any putter from Ping's TR range, but looking on Pings web site it goes on about some putters being suited to straight putters, some to slight arcs and some to strong arcs.

So in anyone's experience is this just more marketing guff and I should go for the most expensive one so I can then stick it on eBay*. Or is it worth me trying to find out what my putting stroke is so I can match that to the relevant flat stick, as it does make a difference.



Before people get upset, this is a joke!


----------



## thecraw (May 14, 2013)

Go and pester a local big store and get fitted for your stroke. Tell them you'll have a little think about it and leave.

Bingo.


----------



## JamesR (May 14, 2013)

I think you will basically be looking at an answer style putter for an arced swing or mallet for straight.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 14, 2013)

Try and find someone with the Ping app iPing, 5 putts and you will know what your arc is...

I would say its worth finding out, might be the best putter for you.

Other publication, shame on you!!


----------



## Khamelion (May 14, 2013)

After recently being fit for a putter I found out that putters are weighted differently depending on your stroke style. My stroke is like a flat 'n' in that it curves in-out-in and the best putter for me is a toe weighted putter. I think those with a straight stroke style are best suited to a middle weighted putter and those with a stroke the looks like a 'u' in that the stroke is out-in-out a heel weighted putter.

You can tell what a putter is by finding the balance point on the shaft and if the toe points down then it's toe weighted, if the toe points  up it is heel weighted and if the face remains level it's middle weighted.

After getting fit properly, my putting has improved immensely. It'll be worth, as someone wrote, to have a go with any putter and the iPing app/cradle to find out what stroke style you are and get the prize putter to match.


----------



## Sweep (May 14, 2013)

I have the iping app and cradle and Ping make a big thing about arcs and seem to use it heavily in their fitting process. I would certainly advocate trying one to find out your arc and choose the best putter for you. I have found the iping app and cradle to be a good piece of kit for very little money (if you already have a smartphone). I would have thought I had a pretty straight stroke but it turns out I have a strong arc. Without doubt it has helped my putting.


----------



## Sweep (May 14, 2013)

The iping app will recommend a putter for you too, based on your stroke and head preference.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 14, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Other publication, shame on you!! 

Click to expand...

Hey, I've entered every competition and opportunity on here and won diddly squat.  One email to another mag and one free ping putter 

Thanks for the advice, I went on the ping website and had a go with their fitting app and it recommended a Senita.  Who I thought sung So Macho, but turns out is a Ping putter.  So I've asked for one of those with the adjustable shaft thing if possible so I can play around with it.  

The head looks like a bit of a satellite dish, but I currently have a TM satellite dish so that does not bother me. Whatever gets the job done and whatever gives me as much much needed assistance as possible I say.  It seems like that model is for any of the putting stroke types as well.

Will be interested to see how it compares to my TM as I quite like my TM, but the Ping one is free, therefore it has to be good as well.


----------



## sev112 (May 14, 2013)

Gil_Emott said:



			I think you will basically be looking at an answer style putter for an arced swing or mallet for straight.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite
When I went for my PUNG fitting they gave me 3 different ANSERs - the straight , slight arc and strong arc
Used the PING app and it clearly picked out slight arc for me.  Putting handicap dropped from 11 to 2 moving from the face balanced ANSER to the slight arc ANSER

But I know what you mean about typical putters


----------



## CMAC (May 14, 2013)

The Nome has 3 swing arc shafts, note its the shaft difference and not weight related for the Nome- cant see the difference myself


----------



## Jumboross (May 15, 2013)

Agree with the Ping app posts.  I was there (Ping HQ) two weeks ago and they used it to look at my stroke.  I have 'slight arc' which is apparently the most common.  They advised me to keep my Scotty which I thought was pretty good, impartial advice considering where I was.  Anyway, they did say that different styles of putter suit different types of stroke, so worth getting it looked at.


----------



## Ethan (May 15, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I seem to have won a putter from a rival magazine for getting letter of the month, a poetic, gripping and very moving account of me fluking a hole in 1 at Moortown whilst having a shocking round.  

Anyway, I apparently can have any putter from Ping's TR range, but looking on Pings web site it goes on about some putters being suited to straight putters, some to slight arcs and some to strong arcs.

So in anyone's experience is this just more marketing guff and I should go for the most expensive one so I can then stick it on eBay*. Or is it worth me trying to find out what my putting stroke is so I can match that to the relevant flat stick, as it does make a difference.



Before people get upset, this is a joke!
		
Click to expand...

There is something in it. People who have a straight back, straight through stroke do best with face balanced putters. This is a putter which if you balance the shaft on your finger, the face stays horizontal. 

People who have an arced stroke tend to open and close the face, so these putters have toe weighting to suit this. Arced putters also tend to be heel shafted. If you balance one of these putters on your finger, the toe will hang down. 

Ping has a putting app which will help diagnose your arc tendencies. You need an iPhone and a plastic bracket, but the app itself is free.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone tried any putters from the Scottsdale TR range yet?


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2013)

The Ping putting app is the way forward as others have said. My putting stroke is a slight arc but my putter is a straight Ping and I now know why I miss so many putts!!


----------



## JamesR (May 15, 2013)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Has anyone tried any putters from the Scottsdale TR range yet?
		
Click to expand...

All being well, tomorrow @ Forest of Arden, I'll find out all about it:lol:


----------



## StrangelyBrown (May 15, 2013)

Gil_Emott said:



			All being well, tomorrow @ Forest of Arden, I'll find out all about it:lol:
		
Click to expand...

I look forward to reading about your experience :thup:


----------



## Stuey01 (May 15, 2013)

I've had a look at them in a local shop, in advance of the fitting tomorrow.  Will report back.
I have a preferred model on looks but will have an open mind and use what is recommended.

So far I can report that the face is firmer feeling than an odyssey white hot type insert face. It seems to put a good roll on the ball. And I love the mid size grip they've got on them.


----------

